# Seeing what all the fuss is about



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey guys, My name is Ashtyn, Im 25 years old, female, single , likes long walks on the beach and champagne. LOL 

Totally kidding! Im JB_427's roommate/co-worker/best friend/best enemy, and Ive been convinced/persuaded/threatened LOL to check this site out.

However, I am definetely not a bodybuilder people. LOL 

But I will post meals and not whore as much as she is known to do. LOL  - besides you guys have MUCH better smilies than any other site Ive been to!!!   - these are hilarious. 

My goals are just to get a little healthier, maintain what I have now and for you hardcore hard bodies to yell at me and ask me what on earth Im eating.

Onwards to the journals! Lets go! LOL


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2003)

Ashtyn welcome to IM!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 26, 2003)

Welcome aboard, Ashtyn!!


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks Guys! How do you put pics up here? Just in the members pics section? and only one per page?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 26, 2003)

Welcome Ashtyn! When you post, look a bit below the box and look for the browse box. Click it and go to where your pic is then attach it!


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

yah, but just one per page?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 26, 2003)

You can post a pic on every post if you like!


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

BOUT TIME! SLACKER!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ashtyn *_
> yah, but just one per page?



If you're attaching them to the post, yes only one per post. But if you're linking the image from another site/server you can put as many as your like.

When you post an image to a SQL database it spikes up the cpu/server resources, that is the reason for the limitation. If the board allowed multiple images in one post it would crash the server.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ashtyn *_
> besides you guys have MUCH better smilies than any other site Ive been to!!!   - these are hilarious.
> 
> Onwards to the journals! Lets go! LOL




Good as any reason  


But I know what you mean  <- this guy cracks me up!


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

ok. cool. here I go!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome sweetie!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

welcome


----------



## Mudge (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> If you're attaching them to the post, yes only one per post. But if you're linking the image from another site/server you can put as many as your like.



Actually in my old Aria thread (~130 posts) I hit a limit with IMG tags, it would not let me post more than something like 5? I am not positive but anywho, it did limit me, this was some good number of months back though.

Welcome Ashtyn


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi!


----------

